# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Trotz Lu177 + AC225 - PSA verdoppelt sich in 4 Wochen

## Corobbio

Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter,

nachdem alle anderen Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft sind, habe ich bereits 6 Zyklen Lu 177 und eine Behandlung mit AC 225 bei Herrn Prof. Ezziddin durchgeführt. Das Ergebnis ist leider alles andere als gut: Der PSA-Wert verdoppelt sich in 4 Wochen von 12 auf 27, trotz der Behandlung Ende April.

Die F-FDG-Untersuchung ergab folgenden Befund: "In den bekannten Knochenmetastasen zeigt sich überwiegend ein recht intensiver, zum Teil hingegen ein fehlender Glukometabolismus. Kein Nachweis PSMA-negativer glukometabolder Metastasen (keine sogenannten PSMA-negativen mismatch Läsionen.) Insofern keinerlei Einwände gegen eine Fortführung der PRLT."

Seit der Behandlung mit AC225 leide ich stark unter der bekannten Mundtrockenheit und frage mich nun, ob weitere Nukleartherapien sinnvoll sind oder ob ich lieber darauf verzichte. 

Zum anderen stellt sich die Frage, wie bzw. ob es weitergeht, wenn diese Therapieoptionen ausgeschöpft sind. Habt Ihr eine Idee, einen Vorschlag, irgendeinen Tipp, der mir weiterhelfen könnte?

Außerdem frage ich mich, bei welchem Arzt ich in dieser Situation gut aufgehoben bin. Mein Urologe misst nur den PSA-Wert, mein Hausarzt ist ziemlich überfordert, mein Onkologe will auch nicht so richtig dran an meine Behandlung. Wo werdet Ihr betreut? Wer übernimmt die ganzheitliche Perspektive, die alle Aspekte berücksichtigt wie z. B. auch den HB-Wert, Krämpfe etc. Ich weiß tatsächlich nicht, an wen ich mich wenden soll.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe und Euch allen von Herzen alles Gute und heute einen richtig guten Tag.

Es grüßt herzlich
Helmut

----------


## Georg_

Wenn dein Urologe dir nicht helfen kann, solltest du ein zertifiziertes Prostatakrebszentrum aufsuchen. Hier ist eins im Saarland, du kannst auch andere Bundesländer einstellen:
https://www.oncomap.de/centers?selec...State=Saarland. Ein solches Prostatakrebszentrum hat am ehesten eine ganzheitliche Perspektive.

Eine Beimischung von Ac225 zu Lu177 erzeugt weniger Mundtrockenheit als nur Ac225. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob du weitere Radioligandentherapien machen solltest, das musst du mit Prof. Ezziddin besprechen. Alternativ wäre noch eine Chemo mit Cabazitaxel möglich oder Radium223/Xofigo. Letzteres kannst du auch mit Prof. Ezziddin besprechen.

----------


## Corobbio

Danke, Georg, für Deine schnelle Antwort und Deine Tipps. Ich habe mit Herrn Prof.Ezziddin gesprochen und er schlägt einen weiteren Zyklus mit Lu177 vor. Das werde ich jetzt erst mal machen und hoffen, dass es einen Aufschub bringt. 
Ich bin tatsächlich schon bei einem Prostatakrebszentrum in Behandlung. Dennoch danke für den Link.
Dir von Herzen alles Gute und ein Hut ab für Dein tolles Engagement, das allen Betroffenen das Leben viel leichter macht.
Es grüßt Dich herzlich
Helmut

----------

